# Congratulations to Tony Mirabella



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Tony caught his biggest Red Drum ever (50") at Cape Point on his new Akios Reel.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Wow, that's a big fish!!! Which model Akios was he using?

Congratulations!!

Tommy


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

The standard non-levelwind (not the shuttle)


----------

